# Bacteria In Fresh Water



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

I have question ,what does everyone do with their fresh water after a weekend of camping?Do you drain 
your fresh water tank or just keep it in the tank?


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Most public water supply's have some residual chlorine which may keep you safe for a few days in storage. But I usually dump it as soon as I can. It also saves on towing wieght. I keep enough in the tank during road trips to handle a flush or two just in case.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Last thing I do before we leave is flick the value on the fresh water tank. I then leave a trail of water for miles and miles. Figure I'll get fresh water next outting and I can save a few $$ in gas by not towing home the water.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I leave it in the tank as I just use it to wash and flush the toilet. We bring bottled water to drink.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My DW won't camp without water and electric hookups, so we only keep enough in the tank for incidental stops en route.

Tim


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I usually leave it 1/3 full just in case we need to use the bathroom on the way home, we can fill the dog's bowl when we stop to give them a drink. Also it is a handy supply if you need for the TV. When I get home I sanitize the sytem and refill if we aren't going for a while. We don't drink the water from the tank either when camping but we live in earthquake country and it's easier than storing emergency water in barrels.

Edited


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

ED_RN said:


> I usually leave it 1/3 full just in case we need to use the bathroom on the way home, we can fill the dog's bowel when we stop to give them a drink.


The poor dog !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> I usually leave it 1/3 full just in case we need to use the bathroom on the way home, we can fill the dog's bowel when we stop to give them a drink.


The poor dog !!!
[/quote]

I don't even want to know how your fill his bowel...or why.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With our rigs I've always drained it once I am at home or en route, I've carried 1 gallon jugs of water for flushing. There is some amount of chlorine and if I fill up at home I'm not as concerned, but if I fill up any place else I dump it.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Last thing I do before we leave is flick the value on the fresh water tank. I then leave a trail of water for miles and miles. Figure I'll get fresh water next outting and I can save a few $$ in gas by not towing home the water.


We do the same except we wait until we are done dumping the sewer. We use our own well water, which is quite hard and untreated, so we don't like to leave it too long in the tanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I fill mine with pool water. Plenty of chlorine so I never have to worry about bacteria.

NOT! Gotcha, didn't I? I fill from home and then dump the valve just before leaving, as others do. I sanitize once a year at the end of the summer because we get lake water (filtered and treated by the parks) in a number of places. I sanitize the hoses at that time too. Been doing that for years and never had a problem with bacteria.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

A little bacteria is good for you.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

s said:


> I usually leave it 1/3 full just in case we need to use the bathroom on the way home, we can fill the dog's bowel when we stop to give them a drink.


The poor dog !!!
[/quote]
Hey it's clean water. Besides I have a lab and if it was up to her she's rather drink out of a muddy puddle than fresh water in a bowel.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Last thing I do before we leave is flick the value on the fresh water tank. I then leave a trail of water for miles and miles. Figure I'll get fresh water next outting and I can save a few $$ in gas by not towing home the water.


x2

I clean the tank with every so often as well. We use bottled water for drinking.

Thor


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> I usually leave it 1/3 full just in case we need to use the bathroom on the way home, we can fill the dog's bowel when we stop to give them a drink.


The poor dog !!!
[/quote]
Hey it's clean water. Besides I have a lab and if it was up to her she's rather drink out of a muddy puddle than fresh water in a bowel.
[/quote]

You mean bowl.

So I read that some people full their tanks up when they get home. It this to help keep it from growing mold, etc. of for other reasons? After I clean it in the spring I fill and drain at campsite and leave it empty until next trip.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I drain the tank for towing to reduce the weight but I keep the tank full at the storage yard (except winter). I figure it's part of my emergency supply in case of something like an earthquake. I've done this for 7 years now with my popup and now the Outback and I've never had a problem of any kind. I also keep five 6-gallon jugs of water in my shed as an emergency supply and I just change the water out every six months, once again no problems with mold or anything growing in the water for 15 years now. I know this topic can generate a lot of different opinions but I've had no problems. Remember if the water is clean and has no bacteria when you fill the tank it can't just magically appear. Most municipal water supplies are very very clean and as long as the storage container is clean when you fill up, the water will stay safe for a fairly long time. I do use bottled water for drinking when camping but thats mainly for taste reasons. Basically do what you feel safe with.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MJRey said:


> I drain the tank for towing to reduce the weight but I keep the tank full at the storage yard (except winter). I figure it's part of my emergency supply in case of something like an earthquake. I've done this for 7 years now with my popup and now the Outback and I've never had a problem of any kind. I also keep five 6-gallon jugs of water in my shed as an emergency supply and I just change the water out every six months, once again no problems with mold or anything growing in the water for 15 years now. I know this topic can generate a lot of different opinions but I've had no problems. Remember if the water is clean and has no bacteria when you fill the tank it can't just magically appear. Most municipal water supplies are very very clean and as long as the storage container is clean when you fill up, the water will stay safe for a fairly long time. I do use bottled water for drinking when camping but thats mainly for taste reasons. Basically do what you feel safe with.


Mark,

This is not meant to demean you in any way. It is just clarification. You are actually wise to use your water storage the way you do. However, your assumption that there is no bacteria in the water is erroneous. In California we are only required to maintain a chlorine residule of 0.2 mg/L if the Heterotrophic Plate Count is greater than 500 Colony Forming Units per 10 mL of water. In layman's terms, 1 Colony Forming Unit may contain hundreds of bacteria. We only use the HPC as an indicator of pathogens. Therefore, you cannot assume that there is zero bacteria in the water. In other words, disinfect your tanks before you go on a trip. Water is not like wine, it doesn't get better with age. 100% cholrine decay happens in less than a week and bacteria colonies grow exponentially. So, go ahead and keep your OB tank full. Put the proper amount of bleach in it at the storage yard and then dump it when you get home to stock the trailer and refill it to your desired volume. If you bleach it at the storage yard it will be thoroughly mixed and the walls disinfected when you get to the house. Whereas, I appreciate that you think we Water Quality geeks are perfect, water thinks otherwise.

John


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

John,
I usually sanitize, drain and then refill without flushing the tank if it's not going to be used for a while. My DW say's we are going to get sick if have to drink that water in an emergency. I've been telling her that the chlorine will react with anything organic in the tank and after about 10 days there will be very little clorine left. Am I right?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

ED_RN said:


> John,
> I usually sanitize, drain and then refill without flushing the tank if it's not going to be used for a while. My DW say's we are going to get sick if have to drink that water in an emergency. I've been telling her that the chlorine will react with anything organic in the tank and after about 10 days there will be very little clorine left. Am I right?


Yes, the chlorine will oxydize the organics as long as there is enough chlorine to combine with all of the organics. The easiest thing to do is rechlorinate prior to needing to use the water if it has been more than say 6 or 7 days since the previous disinfection. So, if you are going to keep water stored in your tank for a period of time redisinfect prior to drinking. Give it some contact time as well. If you are going to dose at around 4 or 5 mg/L(PPM), then let it sit for a few hours before dinking and you should be good to go. Probably ought to do the same to the hose you are using to fill the tank as well.

John


----------

